# New in Mexico



## M.Meuble (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm French and living currently in South Korea. I just signed up a new contract with my company in Toluca, Mexico.
Its big thrill for me because I don't speak a word of spanish.

I will arrive there on end of February.

I have few questions, so if someone is keen to answer, it would be thankful.

1. I'm passing through France to visit my family before the big move. What are the things that I must take from France (except wine and cheese )?

2. My girlfriend is coming with me. She's fluent spanish, as her mother is Spanish. Would it be easy for her to get a job (except teacher)?

3. I visited some houses in Toluca and around, but I can live also in DF. What would you advise me? (I have a local contract, and the wage is not that huge (even if I will earn more than an average Mexican).

Ok I think, I'm done with stupids questions. I have a "bonus" question, but I'm afraid to be disappointed by the answers :
Is it easy to play rugby? If not, is there at least some rugby clubs?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. I'm passing through France to visit my family before the big move. What are the things that I must take from France (except wine and cheese )?
There is nothing that you 'must' bring. Mexico is quite civilized.

2. My girlfriend is coming with me. She's fluent spanish, as her mother is Spanish. Would it be easy for her to get a job (except teacher)?
She will have to arrive on a tourist permit, prove financial responsibility and apply for an FM3 visa within 150 days. A prospective employer must sponsor her application for permission to work in Mexico at a specific job/location. Mexico protects its workforce and doesn't give permission to work easily.


3. I visited some houses in Toluca and around, but I can live also in DF. What would you advise me? (I have a local contract, and the wage is not that huge (even if I will earn more than an average Mexican).
I have no intimate knowledge of DF. Others will have to help you on this question.

Rugby cannot be pronounced in Spanish.


----------



## chipdeutsch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, i am from Toluca, Mexico and i and actually i am in Germany, so i thoght i could help you.

Introduction: you WILL learn spanish because the majority of people speaks only spanish, but since you speak french and english it is not going to be really difficult, and we are really nice with the non-american foreigners, so before you know know, you will be speaking "frenchie" spanish. 

1. You may bring your favorite wine and cheese because is not easy to get there the ones you have here in France, and if you do, they will be very expensive, but i also reccomend you to try the products we have in Mexico, they are really different and really good, so, no problem about the food.

2. She needs to go to immigration office to get a permit to work there, but i think it's not difficult since she speaks spanish. I have had many friends from germany that go to Mexico and they pick up the spanish really fast and don't have any problem with the working, residence or study permit.

3. It depends where are you working the most, if it is in Toluca, you really should live there, because the traffic in Mexico City is Hell (1-2 hours to drive within the city plus another hour to drive to Toluca, you loose halve your day traveling) But if you are working mostly in Mexico City, then get a house there, but close to your job, so you don't spend too much time commuting. 

Bonus: I have never heard of a Rugby team in Toluca, but in Mexico City there are many Rugby teams, so you can ask them if they know of a group in Toluca.

Federación Mexicana de Rugby, A.C.

Presa Solis No. 42 Int. 4
Col. Irrigación
México, D.F.
México

(+52 55) 5395 2062
(+52 55) 5395 2062

Hope i could help you, good luck there!


----------



## M.Meuble (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello RVGRINGO and chipdeutsch,
Thanks for replying to my questions.

RVGRINGO,
I know that Mexico is a civilized country, but there's always that you can't find in the country you just expatried, or at a reasonnable price. In South Korea, which is an advanced country, there was some products (not only food) that I couldn't buy, just because of the cultural differences. Now, I understand, since US and Mexico are neighbour, that you can find pretty easily what you need.

chipdeutsch,
Thanks your insights.

Regarding the spanish, I know I can learn pretty fast. I've been told that other French learnt it in 6 months, and they are now fluent. I'm not so worried about that.

Regarding the location. I've visited the plant and the town in a business trip, so I can explain you a little.
The plant is located near Metepec, just in front of Toluca Int'l Airport (just need to cross the street to get in the airport), so its not Toluca itself.
Some of my future colleagues live in DF (western suburbs) and they told me that they are commuting in 1 hour (1h30 on Fridays).
The fact is, I'd like to live in Metepec, but my girlfriend needs a job, and she'll probably find it in DF, and I'd prefer me to commute than her. 

And for the rugby, thanks for the tips.


----------



## MegGonzalez (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello! My name is Megan, my husband and I recently moved to Toluca. I was wondering if you and your girlfriend still lived/worked here in Toluca. We're always looking for new ex pat friends.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

One thing respected Old Timers like RVGRINGO are loathe to give up is the old FM designations. There is no longer an FM3 or FM2 designation. Your girl friend will need a "Residente Permanente" or a "Residente Temporada". The only thing still referred to as a "FM" is an FMM - Tourist Visa.

Also, she needs to investigate what she needs to do to be allowed to work. Mexico is very protective of it's citizens and does not want foreigners taking jobs that would go to them. As you are being moved by your company, your girl friend would probably need a job offer in writing, like a sponsorship, to be employed. Be sure to check this out before you leave your home country.

Also, you must obtain entrance visas from Mexican Consulate in your home country before you get here in the classification you are seeking. One can no longer just change an FMM (Tourist visa) here in Mexico, you are required to obtain it in your home country.

Other than this, all his advice is spot on!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that my last post was 15th January 2010, 09:36 AM, and those rules applied at that time.
FHBOY current post reflects the new laws and rules now in effect, but changing almost daily.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Note that my last post was 15th January 2010, 09:36 AM, and those rules applied at that time.
> FHBOY current post reflects the new laws and rules now in effect, but changing almost daily.


I love it when someone replies to a post many years old........


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

With regard to rugby get in touchbwith the french lycee in polanco.


----------

